# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  اهداف المريخ في مباراته ضد اوتوهو في الدور التمهيدي من ابطال افريقيا  2019- 2020

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اهداف المريخ في مباراته ضد اوتوهو في الدور التمهيدي من ابطال افريقيا  2019- 2020




*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مرىخ السودان يهزم اوتوهو الكنجولي بهدفي هندسة وتيري ويترشح لدور الــــ32



كفرووتر/الخرطوم/
 موسى مصطفى/
 حقق المريخ فوزا غاليا ومستحقا على اوتوه الكنجولي بهدفين دون مقابل في اللقاء الذي جمعهما عصر اليوم باستاد الهلال ضمن جولات الاياب من مرحلة الدور التمهيدي نالهما وجدي هنجسة وسيف تيري
انتهي الشوط الاول بالتعادل السلبي والذي انطلق قويا من جانب المريخ وكانت بدايته سريعة وقاد الضيوف هجمة متحركة وسريعة في اول دقائق المواجهة لكن المريخ نصب لهم مصيدة التسلل ونجح في ابطال خطورة الهجمة,, رد المريخ بهجمة سريعة وشرسة سددها اللاعب كرنقو تمر فوق العارضة ورد الفريق الكنجولي بهجمة طولية حولها امير كمال الى ركلة زاوية لم يستفد منها الفريق الضيف.
حاول الفريق الكنجولي تشتيت تركيز لاعبي المريخ معتمدا على الارسال الطويل للوصول الى مرمي المريخ الا انه لم ينجح في ذلك في الدقائق الـــــــــــ(10) منه وبالمقابل نجح المريخ في قيادة هجمة سريعة على حدود الدقيقة 11 من اللاعب التكت وارسلها الى التش حولها المدافع الى ركلة زاوية نفذها التكت لم تجد المتابعة الجيدة لتمر الكرة الى خارج منطقة الجزاء .. رد المريخ بهجمة عبر اللاعب احمد بيبو حولها الدفاع الى ركلة زاوية
في الدقيقة 13 اطلق اللاعب سيف تيري تسديدة عادت من العارضة في ظل توهان لحارس المرمي والدفاع لم تجد المتابعة من قبل لاعبي المريخ لتمر الى وسط الملعب ابعدها دفاع الفريق الكنجولي ورد الفريق الضيف بهجمة خطيرة ابطل مفعولها ويحصل الفريق الكنجولي على مخالفة خطيرة نفذها موانغا ابعدها منجد الى ركلة زاوية على حدود الدقيقة 16 حصل المريخ على ركلة زاوية نفذها بيبو لم يستفد منها المريخ وفي الدقيقة 18 عاد المريخ الى ضغطه المتواصل على مرمي الفريق الكنجولي لكن التسرع تسبب في اهدار فرص المريخ
توقف اللعب
توقف اللعب لمدة خمسدقائق بعد اصابة اللاعب احمد حامد التش والذي خرج للعلاج ومن هجمة من الجهة اليسري للمريخ قاد بيبو هجمة خطيرة لكنه ارتكب مخالفة بعد فقدانه للكرة. اجري مدرب المريخ تعديلا بخروج اللاعب التش المصاب وحل مكانه وجدي عوض ويمنح الحكم الصيني بطاقة صفراء
يعود اللقاء ويقود اللاعب التكت هجمة تعرض للاصابة وقام الحكم بمنح السماني بطاقة صفراء على الاحتجاج .. ليجري مدرب المريخ تعديلا بخروج التكت ودخول التاج يعقوب
قاد الفريق الكنجولي هجمة من الجهة اليسرى للمريخ حولها المدافع حمزة داؤود الى ركلة زاوية توقف بعدها اللعب بعد اصابة اللاعب عماد الصيني
في الدقيقة 44 اهدر السماني الصاوي اضمن فرص المريخ حينما لعب كرة الى خارج الملعب لينتهي الشوط الاول بتعادل المريخ الكنجولي بدون اهداف
الشوط الثاني مع بدايته اجرى مدرب المريخ تعديلا بخروج الصيني ودخول تمبش ليتحول امير كمال الى الوسط ويقود له سيف تيري هجمة ارتكب معه الدفاع مخالفة ويتوقف اللعب ويعود بلعب الكرة باليد من الحكم ويسدد اللاعب كرنقو لكنها تمر لضربة مرمي ويهدر المريخ فرصة محققة وهو في مواجهة حارس الكنجولي
يحصل المريخ على مخالفة على بعد خطوتين من 18 لعبها بيبو لم تكن بالدقة.
لجأ الفريق الكنجولي الى العنف لكن دون جدوي
اطلق اللاعب وجدي عوض تسديدة تمر فوق العارضة.
قاد الفريق الكنجولي هجمة خطيرة ابطل مفعولها التاج يعقوب
رد المريخ بهجمة شرسة اوقفها دفاع اوتوهو.
وجد ماندا كرة مثالية تمر بعيدة عن مرمي منجد النيل.
في الدقيقة 20 حصل اللاعب سيف تيري على فرصة جيدة لكن دفاع اوتوهو كان في الموعد وابعد الكرة الى رمية تماس.
في الدقيقة 23. مرر وجدي هندسة فرصة مثالية لسيف تيري لم يستفد منها المريخ تمر الى ضربة مرمي
رد اوتوهو بهجمة شرسة ابعدها منجد لرمية تماس
وجدي هندسة يحرز هدفا للمريخ
احرز اللاعب وجدي عوض الهدف الاول للمريخ في الدقيقة 27 من تمريرة اللاعب سيف تيري.
منح هدف اللاعب وجدي كبك الافضلية للمريخ وقاد له سيف تيري هجمة خطيرة سدد في المرمي تمر كرته الى خارج الملعب.
توقف اللعب
اوقف الحكم اللعب في الدقيقة 30 من الشوط الثاني لتناول رشفة مياه بناء على توصية الفيفا.
عاد اللعب ويقود الفريق الكنجولي هجمة يبطل مفعولها كرنقو.
كاد اللاعب سيف تيري ان يقتل المباراة لكن كرته مرت فوق العارضة. ركلة زاوية.
مارس المريخ الضغط في الدقائق الاخيرة من المباراة ويقع الدفاع في هفوات لم يحسن المريخ استغلالها.
وضع اللاعب وجدي هندسة زميله باندا في انفراد كامل بالمرمي لكنه لعب الكرة في ايدي الحارس.
هدف ثاني لسيف تيري
احرز اللاعب سيف تيري الهدف الثاني للمريخ في الدقيقة 42 من تمريرة اللاعب باندا البوركيني.
لينتهي الشوط الثاني والمباراة بفوز المريخ بهدفين نظيفين ليترشح المريخ الى المرحلة المقبلة من دور ال32 لبطولة ابطال افريقيا
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الاتحاد يهنئ المريخ بالتأهل ويتمنى التوفيق للأمل والهلال


كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ 
يتقدم الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم برئاسة البروفسير كمال شداد بالتهنئة إلى نادي المريخ الخرطوم بمناسبه ترقيه إلى دور ال 32 من ابطال افريقيا 2020-2021 بعد فوزه عصر الجمعة 4 نوفمبر 2020م، "2-0” على ضيفه اتوهو الكونغولي في اياب الدور التمهيدي، في المباراة التي جرت باستاد الهلال.
وكان المريخ عاد بالتعادل "1-1” في مواجهة الذهاب التي أقيمت في الكونغو يوم الاحد الماضي.
وسجل هدفي المريخ وجدي عوض في الدقيقة 70، وسيف تيري في الدقيقة 89.
وسيواجه المريخ المتأهل من مباراة أنيمبا النيجيري ورحيمو البوركيني ذهابا في 22 او 23 ديسمبر وإيابا في 5 او 6 يناير.
وعلى ذات الصعيد يتمنى الاتحاد التوفيق لناديي الأمل عطبرة والهلال العاصمي يومي السبت والأحد 5 و 6 نوفمبر 2020م، في مواجهتي كيكوسي الزنزباري وفايبر الأوغندي.. في الدور التمهيدي بالكونفدرالية والابطال.. في زنزبار واستاد الهلال بأمدرمان.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الصيني يتعرض لحالة اغماء ويعود سريعا




كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ 
عانى المريخ في الشوط الأول، خلال مواجهة أوتوهو الكونجولي، اليوم الجمعة، في إطار الدور التمهيدي لدوري أبطال أفريقيا.

وأصيب أحمد التش، لاعب المريخ، بعد تدخل عنيف في وسط الملعب، وعانى من آلام حادة على مستوى الركبة، منعته من مواصلة المباراة.

وفي الدقيقة 35، خسر المريخ جهود صانع الألعاب، محمد هاشم التكت بسبب تدخل عنيف أيضًا، قبل أن يسقط لاعب المحور والدفاع، عماد الصيني في الدقيقة 40، فاقدًا للوعي، دون تدخل من لاعبي الخصم.

وظل عماد الصيني، فاقدًا للوعي لعدة دقائق، قبل أن يعود لحالته الطبيعية، لحظة نداء الإسعاف، من أجل حمله للمستشفى.

واضطر المدير الفني للمريخ، ديديه جوميز، لاستبدال اللاعبين الثلاثة المصابين قبل نهاية الشوط الأول، وأشرك المهاجم الموريتاني الشاب ويند بانجا بامبرا ووجدي عوض والتاج يعقوب.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بهدفي تيري ووجدي… المريخ يتأهل إلى دور الـ 32



حقق المريخ اليوم الجمعة فوزه على أرضه علي أتوهو الكنغولي بهدفٍ دون ردٍ في إياب المنافسة من الدور التمهيدي لدوري أبطال أفريقيا وصعد بهذا الانتصار إلى دور الـ ظ£ظ¢وسجّل أهداف المباراة كلٍ من وجدي عوض وسيف تيري

وسيلاقي المريخ السوداني في دور الـ”32â€³، الفائز من مباراة رحيمو البوركيني فاسو وإنييمبا النيجيري.
.

*

----------


## Mars1

*


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشكور الزعيم منعم والف مبروك الانتصار

*

----------

